# Regular Sit Down in the Baltimore Area



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok I am proposing First Thursdays in Cockeysville, Maryland at the new location of the Humidour. The new location is just north of Warren Road on York Road. It is a little yellowish house right on the road (http://www.humidour.com/). They supposedly have a better lounge area then the previous location.

So.....

*Anyone in for Nov 1st???*


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

***bump***

No one? Bad date? Bad location?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'd come out to play if you were on the VA side of Baltimore; say somewhere between Bmore and Columbia. That is a little far for a Northern VA boy to go however.

A friend of mine also promotes events at the Havana Club every Thursday so that could work as well.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I'd come out to play if you were on the VA side of Baltimore; say somewhere between Bmore and Columbia. That is a little far for a Northern VA boy to go however.
> 
> A friend of mine also promotes events at the Havana Club every Thursday so that could work as well.


Certainly understand and a main reason I don't make it out to the DC Suburb events. Keep me updated if you are going to the Havana Club.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I would if I was at home, but I don't think I will be home on the first thursdays of months until summer.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm willing but I won't be back to the area until after the 10th of November. So anytime after that.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm definitely down, however this Thursday (the 1st) won't work for me. Could we make it 2nd Thursdays?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

I can make it on thursdays.

Anyone else able to make it?

Iggy


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

There is a Drew Estate Event at Arundel Mills Mall on Friday evening.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116302


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

earnold25 said:


> I'm definitely down, however this Thursday (the 1st) won't work for me. Could we make it 2nd Thursdays?


I would love to make it weekly.....but won't always make it......why don't we just keep this thread open and people can chime in when they can make it.

I should be there by 4pm tomorrow.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

I can be there around 4:15.

This is my first official HERF!

I should probably find out what HERF means..... 

See you tomorrow.

Iggy


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, two of us made it today. i had a good time meeting jgros001. Enjoyed a RP 1992 and a "short smoke" with him.

Hopefully more can make it out to the humidor in a furture herf.

iggy


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, I just noticed this as I'm just getting back from working in Charlotte.

I'm always good to herf with you Jeff.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Iggy said:


> Well, two of us made it today. i had a good time meeting jgros001. Enjoyed a RP 1992 and a "short smoke" with him.
> 
> Hopefully more can make it out to the humidor in a furture herf.
> 
> iggy


Has the new Humidor location opened yet? It's 3 times the size of its predecessor. The Pecunes' should be proud.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Iggy said:


> Well, two of us made it today. i had a good time meeting jgros001. Enjoyed a RP 1992 and a "short smoke" with him.
> 
> Hopefully more can make it out to the humidor in a furture herf.
> 
> iggy


It was a pleasure to meet you and hopefully a few more can make it out in the future.



BobbyRitz said:


> Has the new Humidor location opened yet? It's 3 times the size of its predecessor. The Pecunes' should be proud.


Yeah, it is real nice....let me know if you plan on heading out there. Gotta be careful entering and exiting through a single lane to York Rd. 2 TVs; I think the humidor is bigger but can't really tell since they packed the hell out of the old one; lockers; 2 seating areas; and a nice crowd for a Thursday early eve.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Any chance one of you guys could get pics of the new place? I was in the old shop once, been looking forward to the new one but haven't made it out there yet.

On another note, has anyone been here? http://www.mountwashingtoncigar.com/baltimore_maryland/discount_premium_cigars.html

I found that place when I searched google for The Humidour's website. Sure sounds nice.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Mark C said:


> Any chance one of you guys could get pics of the new place? I was in the old shop once, been looking forward to the new one but haven't made it out there yet.


No pictures, sorry.....just imagine much nicer and 3-4x as big.



Mark C said:


> On another note, has anyone been here? http://www.mountwashingtoncigar.com/baltimore_maryland/discount_premium_cigars.html
> 
> I found that place when I searched google for The Humidour's website. Sure sounds nice.


I've been to Mt Washington Cigar....they previously had the nicest lounge around this area. The Humidour's lounge is better now. The selection of cigars has gone downhill at Mt Wash in the past year or so, in my opinion. The owner and his sidekick are good guys though....and his regular customers are good for a laugh or two. You can also drink adult beverages at Mt Wash which is nice....I don't think you can drink alcohol at the Humidour but I didn't ask. The conversation topics tend to be a little more locker room at Mt Wash but I think that has to do with the fact that no women work there.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. From the website, it sounded like Mt Washington was more of the stereotypical "men's club", and I didn't get that feel from The Humidour when I was last there... probably because of the women working there. 

My in-laws live in Hunt Valley, I'll have to stop in the new shop next time we're out there for a visit.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Any ideas when the next date would be? The Delaware Crew has been meaning to come down to Baltimore since Bobbyritz is kind enough to always come to DE.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

My apartment is 5 minutes away. Should be able to make it out next time.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd like to get the DE crew to the Havana Club in Baltimore.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great place but a little far for me...


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a conference that ends Wednesday around noon.....so if anyone is up for it I'll be there for the afternoon.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> I have a conference that ends Wednesday around noon.....so if anyone is up for it I'll be there for the afternoon.


I might be able to break out of work a second or two early...shall we hit Cross Street Tobacco again?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

BobbyRitz said:


> I might be able to break out of work a second or two early...shall we hit Cross Street Tobacco again?


I won't be downtown....any chance you can get out to the Humidour??


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmmm...it's quite possible. I'll keep you up to speed here in the thread as Wednesday approaches.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Anytime after the 10th should be fine with me, however it will have to be late in the afternoon/ early evening.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone insterested in meeting up on Tuesday?
Maybe around 4:30 or 5:00.

Let me know,
Iggy


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Iggy said:


> Anyone insterested in meeting up on Tuesday?
> Maybe around 4:30 or 5:00.
> 
> Let me know,
> Iggy


Can't make it out this week, sorry


----------

